# Just saying glad to be here!!!!



## MOZEN1 (Oct 20, 2012)

11/21/2012

On my way to work just before 7am I hate when someone out drives their visibility. Everyone walked away amazing another foot and I might not be here say good by to the jeep. She is DOA. Really put a new meaning on THANKSGIVING !


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Man Mozen, glad to hear you're alright. That looks like a very close call!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Wow that was close. I hope you are alright MOZEN1. That sucks about your jeep. Thanksgiving is right


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

YA we're glad you're alright, there has been some major pileups as of late down south.


----------



## bucksquatch (Nov 21, 2012)

Glad to hear you're ok, especially on the holidays


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Glad to hear you and everyone else is OK ! Sounds like the same thing down in Texas. Be safe everyone !


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Glad you're safe and sound, sorry about the Jeep


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Glad to hear your OK, but to bad about the jeep. SG wheres that pic?


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Wow, your lucky! Someone is watching over you! Glad to here, no one got hurt...


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

It's a YJ. It'll buff out. Glad you're OK.


----------



## gentlemanJ (Oct 20, 2012)

Blessed man walking....glad ur awite. Big rigs can be unforgiving.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Glad to hear ya made it through that one.


----------



## digger11 (Nov 28, 2012)

WOW that was close....Looks like you were lucky


----------



## Spearodafish (Nov 11, 2012)

Jeep vs truck & you walked away...God covering your six there & I'd sacrifice any ride to be around to see my kids grow up... Glad you are ok!


----------

